# She was telling me how to do my job



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

She was telling me i has to park and go into the mall. Something I already know


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

@elelegido


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Did she take your tip away?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Did she take your tip away?


Prolly


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

You called her drunk? You should be deactivated… if she reports you definitely count on it once they review the text messages.

Tomorrows thread:
I was deactivated by Uber for calling a customer drunk. HELP!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Surprised her name wasn’t Karen.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You went to a mall?


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Whenever I have a customer give me any crap that's an auto cancel.

I had one over the weekend text me "are you picking up my order? You seem pretty far away?". CANCELED! He can wait another 10 minutes until a new driver gets there. Lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I sent a pax a courtesy text to tell him that the restaurant had said that it would be a 15 minute wait for the food and that I would be cancelling. He threw a tantrum and said that a 15 minute wait was reasonable. I told him that if he thought 15 minutes was reasonable then he was welcome to come on down to the restaurant and wait for his food himself. 

I didn't do delivery for too long. Too much hassle for too little pay.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

LOL, great story. A few months ago I had to pickup my Congressman and take him to the airport. He called me twice while I was on the way to him and I hung up on him twice. He never answered the phone anytime I called him!  He texted me and said he was in a hurry and how long is it going to take to get here in a second message. I sent the auto estimated time back and left it at that. I did my job and gave him a nice ride to get some of my tax dollars back.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

She thought Ozzy called her drunk cuz he typo’d drink. Silly argument.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I really hope it was Sbarro or little caesars.

You know something so absolutely garbage that only a drunk would buy...


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Classic example of how to get shot while delivering. Could of just said Thanks and been done with it.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

You’re unnecessarily confrontational IMO.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

did you get a thumbs down?


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

[QUOTE="Antares, post: 7586044, member: 
[/QUOTE]
Maybe in Somolia you can talk to your customer that way. You're in America, acclimate or get out! You should be deactivated!!


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Erik M said:


> [QUOTE="Antares, post: 7586044, member:


Maybe in Somolia you can talk to your customer that way. You're in America, acclimate or get out! You should be deactivated!!
[/QUOTE]
I hope a forum mod or admin assimilates you and do learn how to spell please.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

sumidaj said:


> did you get a thumbs down?


I think Uber got rid of thumbs stuff. There's only acceptance rating in there now.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

FL_Steve said:


> Whenever I have a customer give me any crap that's an auto cancel.
> 
> I had one over the weekend text me "are you picking up my order? You seem pretty far away?". CANCELED! He can wait another 10 minutes until a new driver gets there. Lol


I meant to type drink not drunk lol. Man the typo can get someone into trouble.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

kc ub'ing! said:


> She thought Ozzy called her drunk cuz he typo’d drink. Silly argument.


True true but in the end i met with her in person and all was fine and she was understanding. Tip came in too.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

.


Antares said:


> …learn how to spell please.


Well if this isn’t the pot calling the kettle black…


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_“Relax, I’m on the freeway driving 90 mph and texting at the same time!”_


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Antares said:


> View attachment 683449
> 
> View attachment 683452
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have said all that. You may be reading emotions in her text that aren't there.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Normally I don’t get juiced up over messages. One time since 2017 the texts were insultingly rude and pushed my buttons. Normally I would cancel at that point but I was almost at the drop off. I grabbed their bottle of Coke and shook the shit out of it!!!

Hope they had a raincoat on when they opened it.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Once I had a La-Di-Da delivery.
A few minutes after the dropoff, he calls and says you marked my F$%^ing order as F$%^ing delivered. I don't see it.
I calmly told him it is at their door. This is pre picture taking.
He says, I F%^&ing checked and its not there.
I said, OK, I'm coming back.
He replies, nevermind, you left it at the front door. I was checking the back door. Click.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

elelegido said:


> I sent a pax a courtesy text to tell him that the restaurant had said that it would be a 15 minute wait for the food and that I would be cancelling. He threw a tantrum and said that a 15 minute wait was reasonable. I told him that if he thought 15 minutes was reasonable then he was welcome to come on down to the restaurant and wait for his food himself.
> 
> I didn't do delivery for too long. Too much hassle for too little pay.


I usually cancel without texting the customer


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

When customers contact me I tell them to shut the F up. They love that


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ColonyMark said:


> I usually cancel without texting the customer


I wanted to provide the customer with an enriched customer service experience.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Antares said:


> Maybe in Somolia you can talk to your customer that way. You're in America, acclimate or get out! You should be deactivated!!


I remember you! You're the one always crying foul and saying your going to tattle for being mean to you. And since you've been a member longer no one can be mean to you and you have lots if friends who are mods......right! 😁😆😅🤣😂


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Antares said:


> Maybe in Somolia you can talk to your customer that way. You're in America, acclimate or get out! You should be deactivated!!


I hope a forum mod or admin assimilates you and do learn how to spell please.
[/QUOTE]
I remember you! You're the one always crying foul and saying your going to tattle for being mean to you. And since you've been a member longer no one can be mean to you and you have lots if friends who are mods......right! 😁😆😅🤣😂


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Erik M said:


> I hope a forum mod or admin assimilates you and *do learn how to spell* please.
> 
> I remember you! You're the one always crying foul and saying *your* going to tattle for being mean to you. And since you've been a member longer no one can be mean to you and you have lots if friends who are mods......right!


D'oh!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I grabbed their bottle of Coke and shook the shit out of it!!!
> 
> Hope they had a raincoat on when they opened it.


I do that. Sometimes. But passive-agressively. I just plop it in a large insulated bag and make sharp turns. I secure sodas otherwise.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Of course I’d miss a juicy story. It never fails. Looks like it was a good one!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

FL_Steve said:


> Whenever I have a customer give me any crap that's an auto cancel.
> 
> I had one over the weekend text me "are you picking up my order? You seem pretty far away?". CANCELED! He can wait another 10 minutes until a new driver gets there. Lol


I had an Uber passenger call asking when I was going pick him up. It was a trip that had been added after I just dropped someone off. I think it had been re-assigned to me. I explained just got the request and would be heading that way shortly. He said "hurry, because we've been waiting 20 minutes". I told him I'd leave as soon as I finished unloading..he asked me again, "so are you coming? we've been waiting". I told him I was going get him, but I'm not now. and canceled. One of the better feeling cancellations I've had.


----------

